# Shropshire Caves



## prettyvacant71 (May 19, 2017)

*A little uncertain history*...


Yes it is a bit strange that you don’t hear anything about these neo-Romanesque caves for a long while and then Mockingbird puts up his fab report just as I’m having trouble uploading mine, nothing new there then...actually I think it’s all a bit sinister but I won’t dwell on it. 


So the elaborate history which seems to follow these caves about simply appears to be rumours. It doesn’t look like these carved red sandstone caves are the secret ancient Knights Templar hideaway that they plotted up in whilst on their blood curdling crusades, but more realistically a Georgian folly, a subterranean grotto, but I don’t mind I like it.

Historic England dates the caves back to probably around the late 18th century or early 19th. Since the 1980’s the caverns have been used for all sorts of creative purposes such as devil worshipping, satanic rituals, black magic ceremonies and various voodoo sacrifices involving Maggie Thatcher corn dolls, I think I made that last one up. In 2012 the land owners attempted to close the caves off due to vandalism, but recently due to internet images they have become popular once more.



*The visit...*


I had this enjoyable little explore with my mate Dez and his young lad Jack. I got there about half an hour early and hoovered up the place of beer cans and old tealights, whacking me head a few times on the ceiling probably knocked the last bit of sense out of me. Then we got to work setting up the lights, luckily Jack was great at moving them about and replacing them into new positions, as 120 of them still didn’t seem enough...he also saved me from getting covered in hot wax, but I hear some folks pay good money for that sort of thing??? Sorry Dez I hope you don’t get any awkward questions from Jack about that last comment


So let’s have another look at the mysterious caves...




 084 by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr

Walk into the woods and follow the light, don’t stare directly into it, squint one eye slightly more than the other for this shall reveal the hidden path, breathe deeply and take in the fresh scent of the dew laiden woodland , mind the fox shit by the log, your nearly there...




 093 by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr

Tiptoe through the bluebells, do it on one leg, ssshhhh listen for the whispering voices, the soft murmurings of the lost ancient souls....ssshhhh if you listen inbetween the bird song you can hear their faint calls...”Fook off you c*%ts , get off my land and take them fookin candles wiv ya”...




_MG_3101 by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr

Ignore the voices, it’s just a trap the woodland has set...then have a quick fight to see who goes down the hole first, I think you cheated mate, Jack never stood a chance...




Templar 044 by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr

So we arranged the tealights and tried to keep out of each other’s shots, which was a bit tricky at times...




Templar 050 by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr




Templar 062 by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr




Templar 029 by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr




Templar 025 by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr




Templar 019 by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr




Templar 016 by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr




_MG_3049 by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr




_MG_3039 by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr




 066 by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr


Hope you enjoyed your little look around the cave


No spiders were hurt whilst taking these shots, I think a centipede had a slightly singed leg and is considering legal action...well if your reading this Mr Centipede I’m fookin nuts bring it on


----------



## krela (May 19, 2017)

Brilliant.


----------



## Mikeymutt (May 19, 2017)

That's a really nice take on this place with them candles as well.my dort of place.great pics


----------



## Gromr (May 19, 2017)

Really nice photos, looks great with the candles. A very different type of place, bet some weird stuff has happened in here over the years!


----------



## Brewtal (May 20, 2017)

Cracking pics, the candles are such a good addition!


----------



## Rubex (May 20, 2017)

Ah this looks lovely in the candlelight. Best report I've seen on this place


----------



## mockingbird (May 20, 2017)

Nicely done  I'm Suprised not many others have gone really, have to say oxygen must of been thin in here with that amount of candles  lovely mood an shots though, now we wait an see whos next lol


----------



## jsp77 (May 20, 2017)

Cracking photos, you have captured really well and looks lovely lit up with the candles PV
Wish Rubex and I had took some candles when we visited last year.


----------



## klempner69 (May 20, 2017)

Thats a lovely set of pics Milady..well done.


----------



## The Wombat (May 20, 2017)

That's a lovely set there
Excellent with the candles

Good work PV!


----------



## HughieD (May 21, 2017)

Great work with the tea lights PV. Fab stuff!


----------



## RedX_unleashed (May 22, 2017)

This is really beautiful, some very well taken shots indeed.


----------



## Mr_Banjo (May 22, 2017)

That looks great, the candles were a cracking idea!

It's also good to hear of people like you who have helped to maintain a place like this by clearing all the rubbish left behind by others!

Nice report, well done


----------



## Mars Lander (May 23, 2017)

Another stellar report , the write up is again superb and loaded with humour, which is always a winner ...then the images.... all pretty candle-ly ace. Great reportage.

Hope Mr Centipede's singed leg mends and does not counter with some insect law injustice accusation. Imagine doing up all them laces on his little shoes for court appearances


----------



## UrbanX (May 25, 2017)

Amazing set! The time spent lighting the candles was def worth it! 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Carlandsally (May 25, 2017)

Me n the Mrs went there last weekend ,what an amazing little place it is


----------

